# What filter is used in filming Saving Private Ryan?



## Holland (Dec 30, 2004)

Does anyone know what sort of lens filter was used in the film "Saving Private Ryan"?


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 30, 2004)

I doubt it was a filter.  First of all, huge budget films make their own lighting.  So I'm sure most of it was the lighting they created themselves.  Then in the film editing process, they probably desaturated it a bit..  Could have been the film they were using too.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 30, 2004)

i believe i read somewhere that it was the film. i could be mistaken but i thought i read that it was something unique and it held less saturation. just like mr. cat stated...you can desaturate in photoshop and get the same effect though...


md


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 30, 2004)

interesting..... I never thought about that.... That's probably why I like the movie so much though.. haha


----------



## ferny (Dec 30, 2004)

I remember seeing a bit about the making of Band of Brothers. They film it "as normal" then let *very* powerful computers do all the colouring. So in some scenes they add orange to make it seem calm and warm. In others they make it cold and harsh by adding blue.
I'd imaging most films are done like this.


----------



## Holland (Dec 30, 2004)

I thought the movie had sort of a blue tint to it.


----------



## DIRT (Dec 30, 2004)

I work in post production film and a lot of the look is created in the transfer process from film to HD d5 video.  anything can be done to make the film look however the dp wants it.  It is  kid of like a giant multi-million dollar photoshop program for feature film.


----------



## Sharkbait (Dec 31, 2004)

DIRT said:
			
		

> I work in post production film and a lot of the look is created in the transfer process from film to HD d5 video.  anything can be done to make the film look however the dp wants it.  It is  kid of like a giant multi-million dollar photoshop program for feature film.



  That sounds fun!


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 31, 2004)

WSP said:
			
		

> DIRT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is right.


----------



## chris12345 (Dec 31, 2004)

The process is called "Bleaching"... they use it in more films than you think, they use it in futuristic films like minority report to make the world seem more cold and industrial... and then they do the opposite, if you watch a film starring Judi Dench living in some country village somewhere where she is doing something very boring and its all set in the old days they crank up the yellows to make the film more warm and nostalgic


----------



## raider (Dec 31, 2004)

two things - magic bullet and movie looks, plugins for adobe premiere and after effects.  there's one called war epic and then hollywood fx has one called, well, saving private ryan.  no insinuation there.   here's an example of one called filmic warm or something warm.  (first one is me in a top secret location in Bosnia)


----------



## jadin (Jan 1, 2005)

Better question....

How do I become a directory of photography?


....


----------

